# Go get 'em, Buckeye basser!



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Bill Lowen is leading the Elite Series tournament at the Harris Chain after day 1 with 5 fish weighing 21#10 oz., including a 10#6 oz. (I think) HAWG!

The Ohio guys are making some noise this year on the tour! GOOD LUCK BILL.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That was his big one. Must of been a wild day for him. They said he only had 1 small keeper 1/2 way thru the day and then they turned on and he found em. I would like to see him keep it up, but down there this time of year you never know. If you find the right bay with the spawners in you can clean up.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

ohio bassers are gonne make some noise alright, we must have some of the toughest fishing around , put us on a lake with big fish and look what happens.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

10 lbs. 6 oz. is a pig !

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/tournaments/elite/news/story?id=3280670


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes!!

Thats just AWESOME!!

I just talked to him Saturday at Plapps. 


GO BILL!!!!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

That is impressive.... very Cool......What a great look on his face!!!

Keep it up Bill!!!!

FRank


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Anybody see where Glenn DeLong's and Charlie Hartley's boat got ransacked? I was just reading it on ESPN.

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/tournaments/elite/news/story?id=3280694


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I read that last night...didn't think that Hartley was involved though.

I like the point that was made about the Ohio guys shining on these lakes though. I guess if you can learn how to grind out a good limit around here then it you have a leg up on those "spoiled" Florida boys when the bite is tough!


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

I gotta agree. Sometimes it seems we grow a smarter breed of bass here.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

This sucks ! This same exact thing happend to Glen 2 years ago at an event . It's great to see the other anglers kick in and help out again . Go get them guys !


----------



## Bass_turd (Jan 14, 2006)

this seems like it is something that shouldn't happen that often. has anyone heard of anyone else out there getting their stuff taken? it also seems weird that two of the three ohio boys were robbed. that just plain sucks!!!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

That sucks, although it probably happens quite often. This would definately make you sick.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I will say from experience that it does SUCK ! I had the same thing happen to me when I lived up in Mansfield . I lost around 20 rod/reel combo's , a ton of custom made baits that can never be replaced and around $5,000 in general store bought tackle . The bad thing is that it happend in broad day light around 1:30 -2:00 in the afternoon .  I feel for these guys , it takes forever to get things back together .


----------

